# The End May Be Near



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is the 1 year anniversary of Cheyenne going to the Rainbow bridge. Jesse our 15 year old has been at our vet since yesterday for what we thought would be a simple blood test, but her kidneys aren't working because of either Cushing's or an unknown issue. She won't eat and if they can't get her kidney values under control in the next day or two she probably wont last the week. Our vet says she has a 50/50 chance. Please pray for her. She is a spunky girl and I just can't bear making that horrible decision again so soon after Cheyenne. Our hearts are breaking.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending prayers for Jesse and for you and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you prayers. I hope she improves quickly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers being sent for Tayla. I hope they can get them under control and she can be home with her family.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Healing thoughts for your Jesse. I hope you have more time with your senior sweetheart.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I will keep Jesse in my thoughts.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers going out for your Jesse.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. I am sending you the most positive, healing thoughts possible. I hope your dear Jesse is back with you, feeling better very soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Praying for Jesse and your entire family. Please keep us informed ♥


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers sent your way. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope she recovers quickly so you'll have more quality time with your girl.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Prayers for your sweet Jesse.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending many prayers for you and Jesse. Praying that she has more quality time left with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My heart is breaking reading your post, sending many, many prayers and healing thoughts for your girl. Hugs.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending prayers for Jesse.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I will keep you and Jesse in my prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Healing thought heading out to you and Jesse. Please keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

cI'm so sorry! Sending healthy good thoughts for Jessie girl. Hope the vets can help her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Kidney problems are so hard to deal with. I just ache for you at the very thought.

Lighting a candle for Jesse, with hopes for a speedy and complete recovery.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Jesse will be in my prayers, so sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry to read this. Sending prayers for Jesse and you and your family.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying.. Hope she is ok.. So hard when they get sick.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm praying for sweet Jessie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sending prayers to Jesse and hoping he gets better .


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts for Jesse.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Many good and healing thoughts for Jesse.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I am so, so sorry.
If she is not eating because of her kidneys, giving her fluids will probably make her feel a lot better.
I've maintained a cat on sub-Q fluids for several quality months, and I know you can do it with dogs, too. Praying that they are able to offer you some help and hope.
<<hugs>>


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesse update: last night our vet called and said Jesse's chances for survival is at best 50/50. He has been her vet for about 12 years and he loves her dearly so I know he will do everything in his power. The vet that is working today called this morning and said Jesse was eating again after being given an appetite enhancer yesterday and her hydration was better. She said we could visit this afternoon and if things still were looking good we could taker her for a little walk. So we are up and down and up again. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I still want more time with her even though I know no amount of time will be enough.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just seeing this now. Prayers coming straight away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Still praying for Jesse, I hope you get to take that walk. I know how much better a walk will make you both feel ♥


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Jesse during this tough time. Candle lit.

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So many Golden thoughts and prayers being sent to Jessie right now. Hang in there sweet girl, you are so loved.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending many prayers and good wishes for Jesse - sadly we lost Holly to kidney failure so know what a battle it is,, but I hope that you have more time with Jesse


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending prayers this morning


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Jesse update: last night our vet called and said Jesse's chances for survival is at best 50/50. He has been her vet for about 12 years and he loves her dearly so I know he will do everything in his power. The vet that is working today called this morning and said Jesse was eating again after being given an appetite enhancer yesterday and her hydration was better. She said we could visit this afternoon and if things still were looking good we could taker her for a little walk. So we are up and down and up again. Trying not to get my hopes up, but I still want more time with her even though I know no amount of time will be enough.


Enjoy your time this afternoon. I know there are no words to help ease your worry and concern. My thoughts are with you - and I've lit a candle, too. Give Jesse an extra kiss from me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your girl Jesse, my thoughts and prayers are with her and your family. I pray you have more time with her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just catching this--many thoughts and prayers going out for Jesse and your family. Kidney issues are tough. I agree with hotel4dogs--subQ fluids help a lot and will make make Jesse feel better. I hope you are able to go on that walk with her.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Prayers for both of you. Candle lit.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope your visit to the vet went well today. Sending good thoughts and wishes to Jesse and you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thinking of you and Jesse


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you both and hope you have a special time together at your visit x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Jesse, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Prayers and healing thoughts going out to Jesse and you...

brianne


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

sending healing thoughts across the ocean


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Prayers going up for your brave girl Jesse, & for you too.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers & more prayers for you and your sweet Jesse.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Keeping Jesse and you in my prayers. HUGS!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts, prayers and strength coming your way. I hope you make many more memories with Jesse.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wondering how Jesse is doing, and whether you were able to take a little walk with her?
Thinking of you guys.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for Jesse and your whole family!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just wondering how Jesse is doing, and whether you were able to take a little walk with her?
> Thinking of you guys.


The visit was frankly sad. She is still not eating much and is a little wobbly. She seems happy and we stayed 30 minutes walking her around the parking lot and back area. She is supposed to come home tomorrow, but I just don't see that happening tomorrow or, frankly at all unless I am completely wrong. New blood work will be done tomorrow and that will be telling.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Extra prayers sent.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So sorry. This must be very hard to see them like this. Hugs to you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's got to be so tough to have to leave Jesse with the vet like that, my heart goes out to you. I hope she is able to get home tomorrow and be with family. I lit a bunch of candles for her to help her through the night. My thoughts are with you...

Pete


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't go better. Sending prayers and good thoughts that today is a better day.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

So, so, hard. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear Jesse isn't getting better. Prayers that she will be well and ok to return home tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Still praying for Jesse! I hope you're able to see him today and it goes well ♥


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to read this, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesse Update: She is still not eating, but Dr. Morris said that when she brings her in the exam room she is much happier and will scarf up treats and pill pockets at a rapid rate. So she just doesn’t like what is being offered food wise. I’m bringing her a chicken sandwich and a hamburger on my lunch hour and a bag of treats I know she likes that has chicken, fish and turkey meal in them so they are a little healthier than pill pockets. We can see how that goes. She had blood drawn this morning, but we won’t know until later in the day what the results are. If better, she could actually come home today or tomorrow. Still don’t know what the future will bring her. We may have to do sub-fluids at home, but that is fine.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update, it sounds better than yesterday's update and not as good as tomorrows update :crossfing


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm really hoping Jesse will be able to go home tomorrow!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope your Jesse can go home with you. What a hard time for you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying that Jesse can go home with you. I think that might really perk her up a bit. Going to lite a bunch more candles too. Take care....


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think there are any miracles in our future. She wouldn't eat any chicken tonight and didn't seem to be able to get up. Tomorrow will be hard decision day.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. It's one of the toughest decisions we ever have to make. I wish I could give you a big hug, but since I can't, my thoughts & prayers with be with you and your girl.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That final act of kindness is by far the toughest and the most compassionate. Hopefully you won't have to make this decision and you'll be meant with a happy tail...my thoughts are with you and your family.

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What is the blood work showing? Do they have her on IV fluids now? Renal issues can be such a b**** because they act so sick. But I have had many animals bounce back and live for years after. I know Jesse is an older girl and that you will do what ever is best for her. Still hoping for a miracle......


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jake bounced back many times. There is always hope. Prayers & candles don't hurt either.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> What is the blood work showing? Do they have her on IV fluids now? Renal issues can be such a b**** because they act so sick. But I have had many animals bounce back and live for years after. I know Jesse is an older girl and that you will do what ever is best for her. Still hoping for a miracle......


She has been on IV fluids for 5 days. Given appetite enhancers and the main problem seems to be her Cushing's and the fact the tumor on her adrenal gland may be cancerous and growing fast.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out to you & Jessie.you''re on my daily prayer list & I'll be watching for updates.May God give you both comfort


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Candles lit for Jesse & Tayla's Mom. Sending prayers for peace, strength and comfort. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Still praying for whatever is best for Jesse. I know your heart is breaking, I will also pray for strength for you. ♥


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

candle lit - Praying that Jesse can go home with you soon and many many more time together.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Prayers for Jesse and you. (((HUGS))).


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending you prayers and strength.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hugs to you and sweet Jesse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hoping for the best for Jesse and sending you comforting thoughts.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I know your heart must be breaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and sweet Tayla...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

My prayers will continue for you and Jesse. Whatever the next step will be, Jesse will help you make that decision. Sending extra hugs for both of you in this very difficult time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Jesse, praying for a miracle.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

On my way to light a candle for Jesse and you! Keeping sweetJesse in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am thinking so much about the two of you. I am hoping that there is a turnaround. Big hug to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear the news isn't better. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

You and Jesse are in my thoughts Hugs


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

sending good thoughts, hugs to you; holding tears back and hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Still praying for a miracle......


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of both of you


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending continued prayers


----------

